# Nashville's "Music City Cabs" Driving for Uber!



## RonL (Sep 16, 2014)

Last night around 10:00 pm, I was supposed to pick a friend up from work. I got busy and
told him to call an Uber. In about 15 min a Music City Cab, 615-865-4100 (a local cab company) showed up to pick him up. He asked why he was driving a cab. The driver said "this is the vehicle I use for Uber."
To me this implies the pax was not covered by insurance, Giving poor service to Uber customers. 
This implies that Uber is the same as "Music City Cab" My friend didn't want to reveal the drivers name because it might be trouble for him. But if it happens again he will at least get the license plate number.
This SUCKs!


----------



## uber_sea (Jan 9, 2015)

Abuse the driver for accepting 0.70 per mile rate...


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night around 10:00 pm, I was supposed to pick a friend up from work. I got busy and
> told him to call an Uber. In about 15 min a Music City Cab, 615-865-4100 (a local cab company) showed up to pick him up. He asked why he was driving a cab. The driver said "this is the vehicle I use for Uber."
> To me this implies the pax was not covered by insurance, Giving poor service to Uber customers.
> This implies that Uber is the same as "Music City Cab" My friend didn't want to reveal the drivers name because it might be trouble for him. But if it happens again he will at least get the license plate number.
> This SUCKs!


 Why would think the pax is not covered for insurance? The cab would have commercial insurance and would not have to rely on ubers questionable insurance. If you were going to raise questions about insurance it should be in regard to private cars being used for uber x, not cars that already have accreditaion and a legal right to transport passengers.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

RonL said:


> if it happens again he will at least get the license plate number.
> This SUCKs!


It sucks that a taxi picks up passengers for money? Is that not what they are suppose to do? OMG a taxi taking uber x business How dare they.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

unter ling said:


> It sucks that a taxi picks up passengers for money? Is that not what they are suppose to do? OMG a taxi taking uber x business How dare they.


ROTFLMAO


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Why would think the pax is not covered for insurance? The cab would have commercial insurance and would not have to rely on ubers questionable insurance. If you were going to raise questions about insurance it should be in regard to private cars being used for uber x, not cars that already have accreditaion and a legal right to transport passengers.


Legal right to transport passengers? Listen to you sheep, so you think your rights come from the government, our rights come from the creator. Half of these cities you live in are incorporated just like Walmart, there companies that are trying to make money. Honestly these cities and there regulations statutes are bs. You think they create statutes, regulations for our safety. We're all screwed if you think the government gives you, you're rights.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Syd said:


> Legal right to transport passengers? Listen to you sheep, so you think your rights come from the government, our rights come from the creator. Half of these cities you live in are incorporated just like Walmart, there companies that are trying to make money. Honestly these cities and there regulations statutes are bs. You think they create statutes, regulations for our safety. We're all screwed if you think the government gives you, you're rights.


 Keep of the drugs syd, so you are bringing the creator into the equation. If you hold a creator in such high regards you will see that creation also has rules, there are rules in nature.

Goverments may not be perfect but there are rules and regulations in place to keep some sort of social order in place. Should there be a law or regulation to prevent you from being pack raped by a group of socially undersirable males who want you for a little bit of fun? Should there be rules and regulations against crimes? Or should we live in a World where anarchy prevails?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> Legal right to transport passengers? Listen to you sheep, so you think your rights come from the government, our rights come from the creator. Half of these cities you live in are incorporated just like Walmart, there companies that are trying to make money. Honestly these cities and there regulations statutes are bs. You think they create statutes, regulations for our safety. We're all screwed if you think the government gives you, you're rights.


So I should be heading to my Church to renew my Licence and Registration?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night around 10:00 pm, I was supposed to pick a friend up from work. I got busy and
> told him to call an Uber. In about 15 min a Music City Cab, 615-865-4100 (a local cab company) showed up to pick him up. He asked why he was driving a cab. The driver said "this is the vehicle I use for Uber."
> To me this implies the pax was not covered by insurance, Giving poor service to Uber customers.
> This implies that Uber is the same as "Music City Cab" My friend didn't want to reveal the drivers name because it might be trouble for him. But if it happens again he will at least get the license plate number.
> This SUCKs!


So you want Uber to knock back commercially insured, correctly licensed public vehicles from its fleet?

That's exactly how UBERX started here in Sydney. A fleet of budget priced Prius's that were all licenced private hire vehicles with authorised drivers gave UBER instant coverage.

Can I have some of that stuff you've been drinking?


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> So I should be heading to my Church to renew my Licence and Registration?


You live in Australia your constitution, is not like ours. It says we have the right to move freely . I'm not getting into specifics. Your comparing apples oranges.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Keep of the drugs syd, so you are bringing the creator into the equation. If you hold a creator in such high regards you will see that creation also has rules, there are rules in nature.
> 
> Goverments may not be perfect but there are rules and regulations in place to keep some sort of social order in place. Should there be a law or regulation to prevent you from being pack raped by a group of socially undersirable males who want you for a little bit of fun? Should there be rules and regulations against crimes? Or should we live in a World where anarchy prevails?


I am all for common law, we are a common law society and were founded on these principles. Don't commit murder, theft,fraud. There is a difference between statutory law , and common law,it's statutory laws Benifits the state or municipality financially. Like permits, drivers license, tickets, moving violations are all statutory laws created by greedy politicians.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> So I should be heading to my Church to renew my Licence and Registration?


I don't know, do they allow freedom of religion in Australia? Your laws worked out well for the Aboriginal people. Less government oversite allows economies to flourish. 
You are brainwashed into thinking government is good and we need large amounts of it. Do we need licensing permits, traffic laws yes, but when they want to over regulate the private sector it's disastrous.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Syd said:


> I don't know, do they allow freedom of religion in Australia? Your laws worked out well for the Aboriginal people. Less government oversite allows economies to flourish.
> You are brainwashed into thinking government is good and we need large amounts of it. Do we need licensing permits, traffic laws yes, but when they want to over regulate the private sector it's disastrous.


I listen to police scanners in Australia on an app, it really sounds like a police state, even worse than the United States.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I listen to police scanners in Australia on an app, it really sounds like a police state, even worse than the United States.





Sydney Uber said:


> So I should be heading to my Church to renew my Licence and Registration?


I don't know, do they allow freedom of religion in Australia? Your laws worked out well for the Aboriginal people. Less government oversite allows economies to flourish.
You are brainwashed into thinking government is good and we need large amounts of it. Do we need licensing permits, traffic laws yes, but when they want to over regulate the private sector it's

Your right I think it is a police state, that's exactly what I don't want in this country. The militarization of the police force. 
People in other parts of the world are conditioned to think government is the solution. Cops are the governments enforcers/ tax collectors. You have more of s chance getting killed by a law enforcement officer then you do some jihad ****.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I listen to police scanners in Australia on an app, it really sounds like a police state, even worse than the United States.


They are probably just doing a job, without pulling out their guns as often as American cops do.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> They are probably just doing a job, without pulling out their guns as often as American cops do.


Here we go


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Here we go


The conditioning has set in, they are conditioned like farm animals to except make excuses for the police state lol


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> I don't know, do they allow freedom of religion in Australia? Your laws worked out well for the Aboriginal people. Less government oversite allows economies to flourish.
> You are brainwashed into thinking government is good and we need large amounts of it. Do we need licensing permits, traffic laws yes, but when they want to over regulate the private sector it's disastrous.


All new colonies populated by our common ancestors (the British) had challenges with Aboriginal populations. I hope you aren't suggesting America's treatment of its Aboriginals is a warm and loving case study?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Syd said:


> The conditioning has set in, they are conditioned like farm animals to except make excuses for the police state lol


You can't have a BB gun in Australia.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Let's give Sydney UBER a big sieg heil, the corporate state loves your obedience, and your compliance


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> The conditioning has set in, they are conditioned like farm animals to except make excuses for the police state lol


And who manipulates your conditioned responses? I guess you look to a wonderfully broad, inclusive and widely representative group such as the NRA. I'm sure they'll lead you on the next lemming like march to the next firearm atrocity.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> You can't have a BB gun in Australia.


Yeah, I shot a sparrow between the eyes with a BB gun when I was young. It was not a pleasant experience. Last time I levelled a gun to anything alive. Do you enjoy killing?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Syd said:


> Let's give Sydney UBER a big sieg heil, the corporate state loves your obedience, and your compliance


I sort of know where you're coming from. Ron Paul libertarian. 
New Hampshire, free State


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, I shot a sparrow between the eyes with a BB gun when I was young. It was not a pleasant experience. Last time I levelled a gun to anything alive. Do you enjoy killing?


I don't have a gun, but I think it keeps the government in check to a degree.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And who manipulates your conditioned responses? I guess you look to a wonderfully broad, inclusive and widely representative group such as the NRA. I'm sure they'll lead you on the next lemming like march to the next firearm atrocity.


We yanks are a crazy bunch. 
We like our freedom.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> And who manipulates your conditioned responses? I guess you look to a wonderfully broad, inclusive and widely representative group such as the NRA. I'm sure they'll lead you on the next lemming like march to the next firearm atrocity.


I don't have a conditioned response, I love freedom, the creator and my family, and my 14 guns . The state does not dictate my beliefs. I know in Austraila you hate freedom, but here in the great non progressive state of South Carilina we don't. 
As far as the NRA not a big fan prefer american rifle and pistol association. NRA little to extreme for me, that's a bit presumptuous of you.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> We yanks are a crazy bunch.


And entertaining!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Yeah, I shot a sparrow between the eyes with a BB gun when I was young. It was not a pleasant experience. Last time I levelled a gun to anything alive. Do you enjoy killing?


I don't enjoy killing,although I do hunt, I'm far from a sociopath, in fact I love animals. I do enjoy my god given right to be a business owner and free man infringed upon.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> I don't have a conditioned response, I love freedom, the creator and my family, and my 14 guns . The state does not dictate my beliefs. I know in Austraila you hate freedom, but here in the great non progressive state of South Carilina we don't.
> As far as the NRA not a big fan prefer american rifle and pistol association. NRA little to extreme for me, that's a bit presumptuous of you.


I guess Freedom equals the imagined threat you need 14 guns to protect yourself from.

I can walk to church with my 3 kids and not think I need to take a firearm to protect them. That's faith.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I don't have a gun, but I think it keeps the government in check to a degree.


"Political power grows out of the barrel of the gun..." 
― Mao Tse-tung

"War can only be abolished through war, and in order to get rid of the gun it is necessary to take up the gun." 
― Mao Tse-tung


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Syd said:


> I don't have a conditioned response, I love freedom, the creator and my family, and my 14 guns . The state does not dictate my beliefs. I know in Austraila you hate freedom, but here in the great non progressive state of South Carilina we don't.
> As far as the NRA not a big fan prefer american rifle and pistol association. NRA little to extreme for me, that's a bit presumptuous of you.


So what other knowledge of Australia can you describe other than our hatred of freedom?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Syd said:


> "Political power grows out of the barrel of the gun..."
> ― Mao Tse-tung
> 
> "War can only be abolished through war, and in order to get rid of the gun it is necessary to take up the gun."
> ― Mao Tse-tung


So now you quote a communist who restricted the freedom of millions


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> I guess Freedom equals the imagined threat you need 14 guns to protect yourself from.
> 
> I can walk to church with my 3 kids and not think I need to take a firearm to protect them. That's faith.


 And freedom


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

unter ling said:


> And freedom


People collect guns, even antique guns .


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I guess Freedom equals the imagined threat you need 14 guns to protect yourself from.
> 
> I can walk to church with my 3 kids and not think I need to take a firearm to protect them. That's faith.


Lol, your way off base again apples oranges, even bananas. I guess your calling 75% of Americans gun toting scared radicals.
I can walk to church too without a gun, but when some , jack wagon breaks into my home at 3am he will be picking out buck shot from his teeth. 
The difference between you and I is I'm a man, you are a conditioned ward of the state. 
I own 13 acres of land. My two boys and 1 girl an run a trout line, skin , quarter a buck(deer) and live off the land if need be. I don't need Walmart,or any other super market to feed my family. So continue to make fun my 6'4 ******* country gun totin freedom loving ass.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I sort of know where you're coming from. Ron Paul libertarian.
> New Hampshire, free State


Correct my friend I am a libertarian.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> People collect guns, even antique guns .


In enjoy collecting, does not make one a radical Sydney UBER needs to worry about his own police state


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> So now you quote a communist who restricted the freedom of millions


I've giving a example of how communists hated people having guns. I'm comparing contrasting. If you hate guns you are s communist ding ding ding.... Register?


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I guess Freedom equals the imagined threat you need 14 guns to protect yourself from.
> 
> I can walk to church with my 3 kids and not think I need to take a firearm to protect them. That's faith.


I bet you think I am a white male too.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Legal right to transport passengers? Listen to you sheep, so you think your rights come from the government, our rights come from the creator. Half of these cities you live in are incorporated just like Walmart, there companies that are trying to make money. Honestly these cities and there regulations statutes are bs. You think they create statutes, regulations for our safety. We're all screwed if you think the government gives you, you're rights.


----------



## uberwatcher (Sep 18, 2014)

I don't think Uber officially allows taxi to work for them on UberX. I think more than anything it is about perception and they try to distance themselves from being seen as taxis. That said I wouldn't worry about insurance. The cab is probably more legal and insured than a regular Uber.

There is also some UberTaxi thing in some cities like Chicago where cabs are in some kind of partnership with Uber but I don't thinkt hat is UberX and I do not think they are in Nashville.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> You live in Australia your constitution, is not like ours. It says we have the right to move freely . I'm not getting into specifics. Your comparing apples oranges.


You dumbass. First you say rights come from your creator, now you say they come from the constitution. Well, which is it? Because the constitution doesn't mention a creator as the source of rights. In fact if a creator was the source of rights how come people have different amounts of different rights depending upon where they are born?


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


>


I never said God. I said creator jack wagon. There is a big difference, God implies judeo-christian beliefs, which I take no part in. I don't believe in God!!!!!!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> I don't enjoy killing,although I do hunt, I'm far from a sociopath, in fact I love animals. I dont enjoy my god given right to be a business owner and free man infringed upon.


And that is where we need to be a little more understanding of specifics. Should i get a knock on the door from the cops if I decided to develop an app that brings illegal drugs or alcohol to a underage customer's door? I'm not selling the stuff just bringing people together to do what "FREE" people should be allowed to do.

Uber needs to contribute to the agencies that help ensure the safety of its consumers and its workers. Can you rely more on a secretive, untrustworthy organisation that is profit driven or a Government agency?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> You dumbass. First you say rights come from your creator, now you say they come from the constitution. Well, which is it? Because the constitution doesn't mention a creator as the source of rights. In fact if a creator was the source of rights how come people have different amounts of different rights depending upon where they are born?


That's a good point,


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> You dumbass. First you say rights come from your creator, now you say they come from the constitution. Well, which is it? Because the constitution doesn't mention a creator as the source of rights. In fact if a creator was the source of rights how come people have different amounts of different rights depending upon where they are born?


ok, let me break it down for you. The constitution protects and sets a platform for our rights. I believe the creator, wants us to have fruitful fulfilling , uninterrupted lives. I'm not religious at all. I'm not aChristian, judeo-christian God does not exist.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> That's a good point,


The creator gave us the right to breath live, gave us life. The constitution protects our rights. So no he is not right.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Correct my friend I am a libertarian.


I am a libertarian (small "l"), and since libertarianism is a political philosophy built around logic, reason, questioning authority, and the non aggression principle, i find it extremely difficult to understand how anyone with religion (especially one as authoritarian, ignorant and violent as christianity) can claim to be a libertarian.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> And that is where we need to be a little more understanding of specifics. Should i get a knock on the door from the cops if I decided to develop an app that brings illegal drugs or alcohol to a underage customer's door? I'm not selling the stuff just bringing people together to do what "FREE" people should be allowed to do.
> 
> Uber needs to contribute to the agencies that help ensure the safety of its consumers and its workers. Can you rely more on a secretive, untrustworthy organisation that is profit driven or a Government agency?


Do you not know how to compare contrast? Drugs and alcohol are legal in certain areas just like UBER is legal in certain areas. Know one is advocating giving underage minors such things


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And who manipulates your conditioned responses? I guess you look to a wonderfully broad, inclusive and widely representative group such as the NRA. I'm sure they'll lead you on the next lemming like march to the next firearm atrocity.


Hey....hey...WHOA!!!! Back off the gun rights man! All's fair in love and war, but let's not get personal, now...ok?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Do you not know how to compare contrast? Drugs and alcohol are legal in certain areas just like UBER is legal in certain areas. Know one is advocating giving underage minors such things


You are pissed off that a private company allowed a representative from another private company to transport individuals for money on the uber platform. Why? Because they're taking business from other uber drivers? Sounds kind of like communist and union logic to me.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And that is where we need to be a little more understanding of specifics. Should i get a knock on the door from the cops if I decided to develop an app that brings illegal drugs or alcohol to a underage customer's door? I'm not selling the stuff just bringing people together to do what "FREE" people should be allowed to do.
> 
> Uber needs to contribute to the agencies that help ensure the safety of its consumers and its workers. Can you rely more on a secretive, untrustworthy organisation that is profit driven or a Government agency?


Personally, I'd rely on the private organisation, they actually care about reputation, the government has about the worst reputation imaginable, yet they don't change. Bringing down a corporation can be accomplished through several means. A government can only be brought down violently.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> You are pissed off that a private company allowed a representative from another private company to transport individuals for money on the uber platform. Why? Because they're taking business from other uber drivers? Sounds kind of like communist and union logic to me.


Did you read my original comment? What your spitting out is not what I said. I was talking about rights, putting words in my mouth equates to you having zero substance.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> Lol, your way off base again apples oranges, even bananas. I guess your calling 75% of Americans gun toting scared radicals.
> I can walk to church too without a gun, but when some , jack wagon breaks into my home at 3am he will be picking out buck shot from his teeth.
> The difference between you and I is I'm a man, you are a conditioned ward of the state.
> I own 13 acres of land. My two boys and 1 girl an run a trout line, skin , quarter a buck(deer) and live off the land if need be. I don't need Walmart,or any other super market to feed my family. So continue to make fun my 6'4 ******* country gun totin freedom loving ass.


We (husband and I ) are property/gun owning ******** too. BUT we follow the ordinances which we knew were in place when we decided to start a livery service. We fight like hell to keep them minimal, as we believe they should only exist IF applicable to ALL, and IF addressing public safety and access rights. We believe regulations which affect all who access public streets, or property owners who can get sued for damages are a necessary function of govt.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> I never said God. I said creator jack wagon. There is a big difference, God implies judeo-christian beliefs, which I take no part in. I don't believe in God!!!!!!


Creator, god, aliens that started the human race, same thing, different background story. You believe in a supernatural higher power that created earth and humanity. You then personified this creator by saying he granted you your rights. No one with religion thinks they're crazy, it's all those idiots in other religions that are crazy.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Personally, I'd rely on the private organisation, they actually care about reputation, the government has about the worst reputation imaginable, yet they don't change. Bringing down a corporation can be accomplished through several means. A government can only be brought down violently.


Well...until a corporation buys government until it grows to an unstoppable size.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Did you read my original comment? What your spitting out is not what I said. I was talking about rights, putting words in my mouth equates to you having zero substance.


Syd, you try to argue out of both sides of your mouth on every issue you talk about. Rights don't come from the state, they come from the creator. I don't believe in god. The state is tyrannical and is bad. The state makes good laws against selling drugs to minors. It's pretty comical to look at your responses.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> We (husband and I ) are property/gun owning ******** too. BUT we follow the ordinances which we knew were in place when we decided to start a livery service. We fight like hell to keep them minimal, as we believe they should only exist IF applicable to ALL, and IF addressing public safety and access rights. We believe regulations which affect all who access public streets, or property owners who can get sued for damages are a necessary function of govt.


If you think you own property, stop paying your property taxes, see what happens. You have just bought the rights to rent your property from the government.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> ok, let me break it down for you. The constitution protects and sets a platform for our rights. I believe the creator, wants us to have fruitful fulfilling , uninterrupted lives. I'm not religious at all. I'm not aChristian, judeo-christian God does not exist.


Just curious-Do you believe that laws mandating cab service to poor neighborhoods must be abolished ? Do you believe that insurance coverage laws should be scrubbed?


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> If you think you own property, stop paying your property taxes, see what happens. You have just bought the rights to rent your property from the government.


Oh yeah...that's true!!


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> And that is where we need to be a little more understanding of specifics. Should i get a knock on the door from the cops if I decided to develop an app that brings illegal drugs or alcohol to a underage customer's door? I'm not selling the stuff just bringing people together to do what "FREE" people should be allowed to do.
> 
> Uber needs to contribute to the agencies that help ensure the safety of its consumers and its workers. Can you rely more on a secretive, untrustworthy organisation that is profit driven or a Government agency?


Are those my only choices? I'd like to by a vowel, Sydney! Lol!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Just curious-Do you believe that laws mandating cab service to poor neighborhoods must be abolished ? Do you believe that insurance coverage laws should be scrubbed?


There should be insurance, I just think perhaps there needs to be a complete overhaul when it comes to defining rides sharing and taxi driver. Laws regulations are good to protect prople but when there put in place to manipulate markets it's not good. I appreciate and value your questions.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Are those my only choices? I'd like to by a vowel, Sydney! Lol!


Ok I'll lend you the money.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Syd, you try to argue out of both sides of your mouth on every issue you talk about. Rights don't come from the state, they come from the creator. I don't believe in god. The state is tyrannical and is bad. The state makes good laws against selling drugs to minors. It's pretty comical to look at your responses.


Laws that are put into place for profit are worthless.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> There should be insurance, I just think perhaps there needs to be a complete overhaul when it comes to defining rides sharing and taxi driver. Laws regulations are good to protect prople but when there put in place to manipulate markets it's not good. I appreciate and value your questions.


Laws and regulations to protect people are good. I am a libertarian free state type. I love freedom.

You don't seem very libertarian to me.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Laws that are put into place for profit are worthless.


For the profit of whom? I would argue that several laws are in place that allow profits to be made and are very good laws. Some are even enshrined in the constitution. Like copyright laws.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Creator, god, aliens that started the human race, same thing, different background story. You believe in a supernatural higher power that created earth and humanity. You then personified this creator by saying he granted you your rights. No one with religion thinks they're crazy, it's all those idiots in other religions that are crazy.


So now your telling me what I believe.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> There should be insurance, I just think perhaps there needs to be a complete overhaul when it comes to defining rides sharing and taxi driver. Laws regulations are good to protect prople but when there put in place to manipulate markets it's not good. I appreciate and value your questions.


Ok first, can we stop calling Uber "Rideshare"? They are cabs and should have the same requirements.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> So now your telling me what I believe.


I'm telling you what you posted. You may be a Christian or a Muslim for all i know.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> For the profit of whom? I would argue that several laws are in place that allow profits to be made and are very good laws. Some are even enshrined in the constitution. Like copyright laws.


Permits, moving violations, drivers license and so on. The state profits from this.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Ok first, can we stop calling Uber "Rideshare"? They are cabs and should have the same requirements.


I disagree. Uber and lyft don't do street hails, therefore they are fundamentally different than a cab though they do offer a similar service. Personally i think a lot of the cab regs are BS and they were put there by cab companies as anti competitive measures to protect their market share.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> For the profit of whom? I would argue that several laws are in place that allow profits to be made and are very good laws. Some are even enshrined in the constitution. Like copyright laws.


Permits, moving violations, drivers license and so on. The state profits from this.


RideshareGuru said:


> I'm telling you what you posted. You may be a Christian or a Muslim for all i know.


Once again your not reading what I wrote you are taking bits pieces creating a narrative that supports you harassing me.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> There should be insurance, I just think perhaps there needs to be a complete overhaul when it comes to defining rides sharing and taxi driver. Laws regulations are good to protect prople but when there put in place to manipulate markets it's not good. I appreciate and value your questions.


I'd still like to know if you support the regulations cabs must adhere to. (Serving all, with capped rates)?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Permits, moving violations, drivers license and so on. The state profits from this.


I believe that driver licenses are a good thing. I don't see the state making any profit from them given the expenses of maintaining the offices and staff and the cost of issuing driver licenses. Permits i agree with to an extent. Moving violations i think are abused. However, i think they are necessary to keep order on the streets because if you don't issue a fine, the only other enforcement mechanism you have is use of force. I believe a lot of the fines are excessive and that several cities issue illegal quotas to fund themselves and that is a flaw in the system. What would be your alternative to traffic tickets?


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> I'd still like to know if you support the regulations cabs must adhere to. (Serving all, with capped rates)?


I don't support all the regulations no, like astronomical fees that Benifit the city or state.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I disagree. Uber and lyft don't do street hails, therefore they are fundamentally different than a cab though they do offer a similar service. Personally i think a lot of the cab regs are BS and they were put there by cab companies as anti competitive measures to protect their market share.


Oh come on-phone app versus street hail? Seriously? A matter of a few minutes? BTW, Uber drivers are doing street hails all over Austin:-(

As for cab laws, I agree, HOWEVER have to admit that they deserve SOME protectionism since laws mandate they serve areas no one else will touch, for rates most of us won't even get dressed for.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> I don't support all the regulations no, like astronomical fees that Benifit the city or state.


Do you support mandatory service to all zones?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Permits, moving violations, drivers license and so on. The state profits from this.
> 
> Once again your not reading what I wrote you are taking bits pieces creating a narrative that supports you harassing me.


I read what you wrote and I'm arguing that as inconsistent as your answers are its hard to take you at your word on anything. It seems to me that you like certain political catchphrases but you don't think about the implications and then you contradict yourself without knowing it because though you like certain phrases, you wouldn't like to live by them.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I believe that driver licenses are a good thing. I don't see the state making any profit from them given the expenses of maintaining the offices and staff and the cost of issuing driver licenses. Permits i agree with to an extent. Moving violations i think are abused. However, i think they are necessary to keep order on the streets because if you don't issue a fine, the only other enforcement mechanism you have is use of force. I believe a lot of the fines are excessive and that several cities issue illegal quotas to fund themselves and that is a flaw in the system. What would be your alternative to traffic tickets?


Most police departments have s minimal contact rule we're they have to pull over a certain amount of people and issue tickets. That does not keep anyone safe. Policing for profit only Benifits one party.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh come on-phone app versus street hail? Seriously? A matter of a few minutes? BTW, Uber drivers are doing street hails all over Austin:-(
> 
> As for cab laws, I agree, HOWEVER have to admit that they deserve SOME protectionism since laws mandate they serve areas no one else will touch, for rates most of us won't even get dressed for.


I don't believe the state should force anyone to do a job that they don't want to do. The entire theory of free market capitalism is based upon voluntary exchange of goods and services. Once you start forcing the exchange, you are now not in a free market.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Most police departments have s minimal contact rule we're they have to pull over a certain amount of people and issue tickets. That does not keep anyone safe. Policing for profit only Benifits one party.


Again, what would your alternative be? You don't have an opinion.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Do you support mandatory service to all zones?


I don't. That puts lives at risk in the name of equal rights. A bus won't pick you up wherever you are, you have to be at a bus stop.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I don't believe the state should force anyone to do a job that they don't want to do. The entire theory of free market capitalism is based upon voluntary exchange of goods and services. Once you start forcing the exchange, you are now not in a free market.


On that, we agree. But the reality is, we have consolidated poor districts which have been supported by government. It is what it is, the state of the nation.no way to end that, therefore someone has to take Grandma to the doctor and grocery store.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> On that, we agree. But the reality is, we have consolidated poor districts which have been supported by government. It is what it is, the state of the nation.no way to end that, therefore someone has to take Grandma to the doctor and grocery store.


Then let the state start a taxi service that specifically serves those areas and tells the employees that this is their job. The government has no business mandating that private services clean up their mess.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I read what you wrote and I'm arguing that as inconsistent as your answers are its hard to take you at your word on anything. It seems to me that you like certain political catchphrases but you don't think about the implications and then you contradict yourself without knowing it because though you like certain phrases, you wouldn't like to live by them.


Because I like certain phrases? I'm not toting any party line. I'm not contradicting my self. I said to many laws Benifits only one party. We don't need all these laws,fees so forth. Your insulting my intelligence. I'm not right wing nut that believes in zero oversite don't paint me as one.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Because I like certain phrases? I'm not toting any party line. I'm not contradicting my self. I said to many laws Benifits only one party. We don't need all these laws,fees so forth. Your insulting my intelligence. I'm not right wing nut that believes in zero oversite don't paint me as one.


Again with the double speak. Here you claim not to tow a party line. Earlier you identified as a liberatarian. That is a political party. I didn't say you were a right wing nut, i said you are a hypocrite who didn't know what he believes and that you often contradict yourself. You have just proven me right again.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I don't. That puts lives at risk in the name of equal rights. A bus won't pick you up wherever you are, you have to be at a bus stop.


At least you are fair! But are you willing to live with the results of no service? Sadly, most of the public is not (hand wringing-"do something" reactions the first time something bad happens)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> At least you are fair! But are you willing to live with the results of no service? Sadly, most of the public is not (hand wringing-"do something" reactions the first time something bad happens)


A majority of the country (geographically) lives without taxi service because it isn't profitable. Should the government mandate service in these areas too? If people want services they should move to the places that they are available.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Again with the double speak. Here you claim not to tow a party line. Earlier you identified as a liberatarian. That is a political party. I didn't say you were a right wing nut, i said you are a hypocrite who didn't know what he believes and that you often contradict yourself. You have just proven me right again.


I'm a libertarian so what does not mean jack I'm not toting there party line. Hypocrite does one thing says another get your definition correct


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Then let the state start a taxi service that specifically serves those areas and tells the employees that this is their job. The government has no business mandating that private services clean up their mess.


Oh lord ,most of them cannot even run a produce stand. Are you kidding me?
You are proposing replacing a tax-I service with a tax-YOU service. Sorry, I'll take my chances with the evil I know


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> I'm a libertarian so what does not mean jack I'm not toting there party line. Hypocrite does one thing says another get your definition correct


One more side note, I find it interesting that someone who doesn't know how to use spell check and has grammar that wouldn't pass a 3rd grade English exam would complain about having his intelligence insulted. Hypocrisy doesn't require action, it can also include contradictory statements. There's a thing called a dictionary that will tell you this.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh lord ,most of them cannot even run a produce stand. Are you kidding me?
> You are proposing replacing a tax-I service with a tax-YOU service. Sorry, I'll take my chances with the evil I know


Taxis have regs in place that require them to give service to certain areas. However, most still refuse service to those areas. Why? Because they don't feel safe going there. A legitimate economic excuse if you ask me, they don't believe the financial reward is worth the personal risk. So you see, the laws are useless to begin with.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> One more side note, I find it interesting that someone who doesn't know how to use spell check and has grammar that wouldn't pass a 3rd grade English exam would complain about having his intelligence insulted. Hypocrisy doesn't require action, it can also include contradictory statements. There's a thing called a dictionary that will tell you this.


Oh so you ran at of insults did, so you had to go there. I speak three languages English being my third. I'm originally from Brazil so I know a lot about corrupt government. So ilia my grammer lacking yes, but when u can speak
Three languages fluently get back to me


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Oh lord ,most of them cannot even run a produce stand. Are you kidding me?
> You are proposing replacing a tax-I service with a tax-YOU service. Sorry, I'll take my chances with the evil I know


Who says it has to be taxpayer funded? Set the rates so that it pays for itself. If there isn't enough demand at those rates, let it fold.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Oh so you ran at of insults did, so you had to go there. I speak three languages English being my third. I'm originally from Brazil so I know a lot about corrupt government. So ilia my grammer lacking yes, but when u can speak
> Three languages fluently get back to me


You don't seem to be fluent in English. And who said that I only speak one language? Just because you speak more than one language doesn't mean you're not an idiot. It just opens the possibility that you could be a multilingual idiot. Say the same thing in 3 languages, still stupid.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> You don't seem to be fluent in English. And who said that I only speak one language? Just because you speak more than one language doesn't mean you're not an idiot. It just opens the possibility that you could be a multilingual idiot. Say the same thing in 3 languages, still stupid.


You a ugly person, I did nothin to you. 
Your bad ass behind a computer.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> You a ugly person, I did nothin to you.
> Your bad ass behind a computer.


Seems I hit a nerve? I didn't do anything to you either except lay some logic on you, I'm sorry if your brain hurts.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Seems I hit a nerve? I didn't do anything to you either except lay some logic on you, I'm sorry if your brain hurts.


You're insults demonstrate your intelligence.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> You a ugly person, I did nothin to you.
> Your bad ass behind a computer.





Syd said:


> You're insults demonstrate your intelligence.


I rest my case. In America, anything you say can and will be used against you. Write that down.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> A majority of the country (geographically) lives without taxi service because it isn't profitable. Should the government mandate service in these areas too? If people want services they should move to the places that they are available.


Same can be said about employment, affordable housing, etc. We agree , philosophically. But it is not, and will not be the reality here. That died before I was born.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Who says it has to be taxpayer funded? Set the rates so that it pays for itself. If there isn't enough demand at those rates, let it fold.


Come on now, you're just funnin me! LOL! No underfunded govt agency folds!!!


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> All new colonies populated by our common ancestors (the British) had challenges with Aboriginal populations. I hope you aren't suggesting America's treatment of its Aboriginals is a warm and loving case study?


Challenges with aboriginal population? 
Is that what you call rape,murder,
genocide. The almost complete distruction of there culture. Secondly (The British) are not my ancestors. I'm not a white male or female. My family is from Brazil genius. I was born there lol.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Same can be said about employment, affordable housing, etc. We agree , philosophically. But it is not, and will not be the reality here. That died before I was born.


I think a fundamental problem that we have is that people vote to protect the stupid and the weak. This allows them to breed and then they figure out that they don't have to work to live, they just need to vote to live. Lay some logic on people and you'll see their true character. Like Syd, he rails against things but doesn't know why, so when you ask for an alternative, he didn't have an answer. Then he tries to pull the superiority card on you for a bogus reason (I speak 3 languages). In politics, the superiority card is the race card. I challenge them all and watch them come unhinged.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Personally, I'd rely on the private organisation, they actually care about reputation, the government has about the worst reputation imaginable, yet they don't change. Bringing down a corporation can be accomplished through several means. A government can only be brought down violently.


An organisation headed by a Man who simply filed for bankruptcy when it was clear the courts were closing in on him and his illegal file-sharing program a few years back. I guess there was principal and reputation at stake then too.

So there are no elections where you are from?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Challenges with aboriginal population?
> Is that what you call rape,murder,
> genocide. The almost complete distruction of there culture. Secondly (The British) are not my ancestors. I'm not a white male or female. My family is from Brazil genius. I was born there lol.


But you try to defend the American civilization by downing another civilization for doing the sane thing that the Americans did. Btw, what do you think the Spanish did to the people living in the rainforests when they settled Brazil? You didn't displace anyone just like i didn't and Sydney Uber didn't. However, it is in all of our countries histories.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I rest my case. In America, anything you say can and will be used against you. Write that down.


Do you troll around looking for a fight? You are nothing less then a school yard bully. I have nothing left to say too you.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> An organisation headed by a Man who simply filed for bankruptcy when it was clear the courts were closing in on him and his illegal file-sharing program a few years back. I guess there was principal and reputation at stake then too.
> 
> So there are no elections where you are from?


Elections don't change things as much as you'd think. Most of the rules that are made are made by unelected bureaucrats. Many unpopular laws are passed by inserting them into larger pieces of legislation. The problem is the system as well as the people.


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Ok first, can we stop calling Uber "Rideshare"? They are cabs and should have the same requirements.


It's not that simple. After these latest price cuts I would 100% classify uBer X & XL as "rideshare". uBer X & XL drivers are merely sharing the expense of owning and operating their vehicles with uBer riders. uBer Taxi, Black, SUV, etc have higher rates with actual profit margins and tip option which implies they are commercial, livery "cabs" & "limos".

The current regulation & classification structure is a rigged game perpetrated by the State and uBer. We all should be able to utilize a Sidecar-like app (or none at all) and drive anyone from point A to point B in an annually inspected vehicle of our choosing and charge whatever the hell we want. Insurance is good. Minimal, reasonable, common sense regulation is good. Cronyism, protectionism, Gov't picking winners & losers... BAD.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Do you troll around looking for a fight? You are nothing less then a school yard bully. I have nothing left to say too you.


Again with the insults. Tsk tsk. You should go relax a bit, cry, whatever.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> But you try to defend the American civilization by downing another civilization for doing the sane thing that the Americans did. Btw, what do you think the Spanish did to the people living in the rainforests when they settled Brazil? You didn't displace anyone just like i didn't and Sydney Uber didn't. However, it is in all of our countries histories.


We're did I defend the American civilization by downing another civilization? We're did I say displacement was ok? I think I know what the Spanish did lol. Oh wait tell me I need the American to tell me.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I think a fundamental problem that we have is that people vote to protect the stupid and the weak. This allows them to breed and then they figure out that they don't have to work to live, they just need to vote to live. Lay some logic on people and you'll see their true character. Like Syd, he rails against things but doesn't know why, so when you ask for an alternative, he didn't have an answer. Then he tries to pull the superiority card on you for a bogus reason (I speak 3 languages). In politics, the superiority card is the race card. I challenge them all and watch them come unhinged.


It has electrolytes -it's what plants crave!!!


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Come on now, you're just funnin me! LOL! No underfunded govt agency folds!!!


Not everything is the post office, lol


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I think a fundamental problem that we have is that people vote to protect the stupid and the weak. This allows them to breed and then they figure out that they don't have to work to live, they just need to vote to live. Lay some logic on people and you'll see their true character. Like Syd, he rails against things but doesn't know why, so when you ask for an alternative, he didn't have an answer. Then he tries to pull the superiority card on you for a bogus reason (I speak 3 languages). In politics, the superiority card is the race card. I challenge them all and watch them come unhinged.


Lol. Pls do me a favor, go to any construction site, any!!!

Tell me what you see. I will tell you what I've seen. Chubby white dudes in hard hats munching on McDonald's While "lazy" Mexicans who depend on government to live because they're paid shit wages (like Uber drives) work until the skin falls off their fingers.

John Anderson, MBA, MS Industrial Engineering, PHD Candidate.


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> Challenges with aboriginal population?
> Is that what you call rape,murder,
> genocide. The almost complete distruction of there culture. Secondly (The British) are not my ancestors. I'm not a white male or female. My family is from Brazil genius. I was born there lol.


I guess you'd be proud what the Spanish brought to South America.

No one here is justifying the crimes you describe that where meted out to original populations of many colonised countries. Don't display selective amnesia to suit your stance.

Life was different 200 years ago, it was brutal and without mercy. Kill or be killed. But thankfully the world has developed some free societies that are protected within a framework of a constitution and laws. Designed to protect the individual. Business does not do that.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Lol. Pls do me a favor, go to any construction site, any!!!
> 
> Tell me what you see. I will tell you what I've seen. Chubby white dudes in hard hats munching on McDonald's While "lazy" Mexicans who depend on government to live because they're paid shit wages (like Uber drives) work until the skin falls off their fingers.
> 
> John Anderson, MBA, MS Industrial Engineering, PHD Candidate.


So, you use people with jobs to defend people who are on generational welfare? If the white guys are worthless, then let the company fire them or choose to lose money on them. Incompetence at a private company can hardly be used to justify government welfare for those without jobs.

RideshareGuru, school of common sense


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> I think a fundamental problem that we have is that people vote to protect the stupid and the weak. This allows them to breed and then they figure out that they don't have to work to live, they just need to vote to live. Lay some logic on people and you'll see their true character. Like Syd, he rails against things but doesn't know why, so when you ask for an alternative, he didn't have an answer. Then he tries to pull the superiority card on you for a bogus reason (I speak 3 languages). In politics, the superiority card is the race card. I challenge them all and watch them come unhinged.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I think a fundamental problem that we have is that people vote to protect the stupid and the weak. This allows them to breed and then they figure out that they don't have to work to live, they just need to vote to live. Lay some logic on people and you'll see their true character. Like Syd, he rails against things but doesn't know why, so when you ask for an alternative, he didn't have an answer. Then he tries to pull the superiority card on you for a bogus reason (I speak 3 languages). In politics, the superiority card is the race card. I challenge them all and watch them come unhinged.


You are a gigantic ass. Superiority card? You insult then I defend my self. I English is my third language, it explains why my grammer is challenged. I learned portuguese first, Spanish second, English last. English is the hardest language to write.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> We're did I defend the American civilization by downing another civilization? We're did I say displacement was ok? I think I know what the Spanish did lol. Oh wait tell me I need the American to tell me.





Syd said:


> I don't know, do they allow freedom of religion in Australia? Your laws worked out well for the Aboriginal people. Less government oversite allows economies to flourish.
> You are brainwashed into thinking government is good and we need large amounts of it.


Remember that quote about freedom of religion and the one about laws being great fit the aboriginals? Guess what early Americans and the Spanish conquistadors did. ..... and all in the name of spreading their religion.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

u-Boater said:


> It's not that simple. After these latest price cuts I would 100% classify uBer X & XL as "rideshare". uBer X & XL drivers are merely sharing the expense of owning and operating their vehicles with uBer riders. uBer Taxi, Black, SUV, etc have higher rates with actual profit margins and tip option which implies they are commercial, livery "cabs" & "limos".
> 
> The current regulation & classification structure is a rigged game perpetrated by the State and uBer. We all should be able to utilize a Sidecar-like app (or none at all) and drive anyone from point A to point B in an annually inspected vehicle of our choosing and charge whatever the hell we want. Insurance is good. Minimal, reasonable, common sense regulation is good. Cronyism, protectionism, Gov't picking winners & losers... BAD.


Still not "rideshare" which is a legal service , like CARMA. The fact that thousands have "started their own business" with no good business plan does not mean they get to claim to be carpoolers. Different insurance and safety risks .


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> Do you troll around looking for a fight? You are nothing less then a school yard bully. I have nothing left to say too you.


Syd - if you think about it it wasn't the Guru who started the fight (he just helped us understand it a little better), it was the Creator.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> You are a gigantic ass


Does this forum make my butt look big????


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, you use people with jobs to defend people who are on generational welfare? If the white guys are worthless, then let the company fire them or choose to lose money on them. Incompetence at a private company can hardly be used to justify government welfare for those without jobs.
> 
> RideshareGuru, school of common sense


Get rid of them? That'd represent a collapse in the ole boys network, a generational welfare program.

Let me be clear. I don't support giveaways for anyone. Not the entitled rich, not chubby entitled "workers," nor those who actually do the work that actually supports the economy (like underpaid "lazy" Uber drivers).


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> You are a gigantic ass. Superiority card? You insult then I defend my self. I English is my third language, it explains why my grammer is challenged. I learned portuguese first, Spanish second, English last. English is the hardest language to write.


"Speak to me when you know 3 languages", ring a bell? Sounds like an attempt at a superiority card to me. Hypocrite.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Get rid of them? That'd represent a collapse in the ole boys network, a generational welfare program.
> 
> Let me be clear. I don't support giveaways for anyone. Not the entitled rich, not chubby entitled "workers," nor those who actually do the work that actually supports the economy (like underpaid "lazy" Uber drivers).


The problem with the lazy workers has to do with unions (generally). But at least unions exist due to contracts between private individuals. The government supports unions through laws at the state and federal levels. This is changing though as states are adopting right to work laws. The real change needs to happen at the federal level though. Unfortunately the position that really matters there is an appointed, not an elected one; the head of the NLRB.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Who doesn't speak three languages? I thought that was somewhat standard.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> The problem with the lazy workers has to do with unions (generally). But at least unions exist due to contracts between private individuals. The government supports unions through laws at the state and federal levels. This is changing though as states are adopting right to work laws. The real change needs to happen at the federal level though. Unfortunately the position that really matters there is an appointed, not an elected one; the head of the NLRB.


The lazy workers were in Georgia, hence no union.

I actually suffered through getting an MBA to understand why non-rich support right wing philosophy. I still don't get it. I am now well read on economics and business, as well as engineering. The numbers don't add up for me. Please explain UBERIAN style how less equals more 100% of the time regardless of environment. I believe their low fares equals more money is aimed at your thinking.

Please explain it in mathematical terms. What is the equation; what is the theory? Is it Miller/Modigliani, Hayek philosophy? What is it?


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Does this forum make my butt look big????


Whats wrong with big butts?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Who doesn't speak three languages? I thought that was somewhat standard.


He was using it as an intelligence card. A lot of gang bangers in the barrio are bilingual, does that make them smarter than you? No, it merely means that they put some effort into a place that you didn't. Sometimes it doesn't even mean that, they could have been brought up in a home speaking Spanish and been forced to learn English at school with their peers, it happens a lot that way.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> Whats wrong with big butts?


Is this aimed at me? ROLMAO


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> He was using it as an intelligence card. A lot of gang bangers in the barrio are bilingual, does that make them smarter than you? No, it merely means that they put some effort into a place that you didn't. Sometimes it doesn't even mean that, they could have been brought up in a home speaking Spanish and been forced to learn English at school with their peers, it happens a lot that way.


I speak three languages. Honestly, it should be standard if it isn't.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> I speak three languages. Honestly, it should be standard if it isn't.


Why? I have other interests to master.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> The lazy workers were in Georgia, hence no union.
> 
> I actually suffered through getting an MBA to understand why non-rich support right wing philosophy. I still don't get it. I am now well read on economics and business, as well as engineering. The numbers don't add up for me. Please explain UBERIAN style how less equals more 100% of the time regardless of environment. I believe their low fares equals more money is aimed at your thinking.
> 
> Please explain it in mathematical terms. What is the equation; what is the theory? Is it Miller/Modigliani, Hayek philosophy? What is it?


First of all, it is a farce that Uber is a Libertarian company. They set artificial rates based upon the services of 3rd parties. They then use subsidies to support these rates. They hire prominent progressive/democratic politicians (David Plouffe ring a bell) to gain political favors. They don't honor their own contracts, several examples of this, but most notably, is the acceptance rate requirements (pg 2 says you are under no obligation to accept any request), the company policy against tipping (the contract says the drivers can negotiate their own rates with pax), and their termination policy (says they need to give you a minimum of 7 days before deactivating you). I believe that the Laffer curve is a consequence of the free market system, which means that up to a point, lower fares will equate to more rides and more money, but there is a point of diminishing returns, almost any economic system will tell you that. Uber has gone well beyond the point of diminishing returns, and they know it, thus the subsidies. They are using the low rates to gain market share at the expense of Lyft and the cabs (and their drivers). The idea of a peer to peer company that provides transportation services to the public for profit in a much less regulated way than cabs is a Libertarian idea, but Uber has departed from this vision by doing everything I have stated above as well as lobbying for new regulations that are favorable to them.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Sydney Uber said:


> I guess you'd be proud what the Spanish brought to South America.
> 
> No one here is justifying the crimes you describe that where meted out to original populations of many colonised countries. Don't display selective amnesia to suit your stance.
> 
> Life was different 200 years ago, it was brutal and without mercy. Kill or be killed. But thankfully the world has developed some free societies that are protected within a framework of a constitution and laws. Designed to protect the individual. Business does not do that.


"Business does not do that." No, it doesn't. The only societies to insist it does have been rural Americans in very small homes and Hitler's German utopia. It's not sustainable. The only society today that is standard human protocol is communism. It promotes equality, hard work (even for the previously rich/entitled), health, sustainability, and human advancement.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> I speak three languages. Honestly, it should be standard if it isn't.


I disagree, you asserting that 3 languages should be standard is just as valid as me saying that everyone should speak English. Guess what? There are more people in the world that speak English than there are that speak 3 languages.


----------



## Tx rides (Sep 15, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Lol. Pls do me a favor, go to any construction site, any!!!
> 
> Tell me what you see. I will tell you what I've seen. Chubby white dudes in hard hats munching on McDonald's While "lazy" Mexicans who depend on government to live because they're paid shit wages (like Uber drives) work until the skin falls off their fingers.
> 
> John Anderson, MBA, MS Industrial Engineering, PHD Candidate.


Stereotype much, John? ;-)


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> "Business does not do that." No, it doesn't. The only societies to insist it does have been rural Americans in very small homes and Hitler's German utopia. It's not sustainable. The only society today that is standard human protocol is communism. It promotes equality, hard work (even for the previously rich/entitled), health, sustainability, and human advancement.


So, you are a communist? A lot of good it did for the Chinese and Russians and Cubans and Venezuelans, lol.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> First of all, it is a farce that Uber is a Libertarian company. They set artificial rates based upon the services of 3rd parties. They then use subsidies to support these rates. They hire prominent progressive/democratic politicians (David Plouffe ring a bell) to gain political favors. They don't honor their own contracts, several examples of this, but most notably, is the acceptance rate requirements (pg 2 says you are under no obligation to accept any request), the company policy against tipping (the contract says the drivers can negotiate their own rates with pax), and their termination policy (says they need to give you a minimum of 7 days before deactivating you). I believe that the Laffer curve is a consequence of the free market system, which means that up to a point, lower fares will equate to more rides and more money, but there is a point of diminishing returns, almost any economic system will tell you that. Uber has gone well beyond the point of diminishing returns, and they know it, thus the subsidies. They are using the low rates to gain market share at the expense of Lyft and the cabs (and their drivers). The idea of a peer to peer company that provides transportation services to the public for profit in a much less regulated way than cabs is a Libertarian idea, but Uber has departed from this vision by doing everything I have stated above as well as lobbying for new regulations that are favorable to them.


So, we agree. Less = less in this situation. Those who feel otherwise are either Uber PR or Fox News viewers.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, you are a communist? A lot of good it did for the Chinese and Russians and Cubans and Venezuelans, lol.


Without American meddling, it would have. The greedy rich in the USA temporarily allowed others to prosper so they'd believe capitalism was good while they continually sought to have the govt undermine very good systems.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> So, we agree. Less = less in this situation. Those who feel otherwise are either Uber PR or Fox News viewers.


I watch Fox News every now and then, you see a lot less spin than you do on the other networks.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

You'd think that someone who claims to speak three languages wouldn't be such a simpleton.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Without American meddling, it would have. The greedy rich in the USA temporarily allowed others to prosper so they'd believe capitalism was good while they continually sought to have the govt undermine very good systems.


Would you qualify Mao's "Great leap forward" as a very good economic system?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

StephenJBlue said:


> You'd think that someone who claims to speak three languages wouldn't be such a simpleton.


That is the stereotype that he wants to perpetuate. Unfortunately he doesn't do the other tri-lingual people in the world any favors.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Stereotype much, John? ;-)


Just stating what my eyes see at construction sites. Sight at the site doesn't lie.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Would you qualify Mao's "Great leap forward" as a very good economic system?


No. The Great Leap Forward created the same situation we are in now in world with regard to environment.

I believe that there are too many people but with abortion and same-gender marriage, much of this will correct itself.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Without American meddling, it would have. The greedy rich in the USA temporarily allowed others to prosper so they'd believe capitalism was good while they continually sought to have the govt undermine very good systems.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Tx rides said:


> Stereotype much, John? ;-)


Lol


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> You'd think that someone who claims to speak three languages wouldn't be such a simpleton.


Foreign languages are just different words with different rules, cognates, construction, and etymologies behind them. They're very simple to learn.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


>





StephenJBlue said:


> You'd think that someone who claims to speak three languages wouldn't be such a simpleton.


Your right in just a dunmb simpleton. I
Am a immigrant POS


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> Your right in just a dunmb simpleton. I
> Am a immigrant POS


well...

"dunmb" "I Am a immigrant" .. that kind of explains it..


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Foreign languages are just different words with different rules, cognates, construction, and etymologies behind them. They're very simple to learn.


Really? Tell us more! Pins and needles.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


>


He makes some good points, but misses one: only capitalism creates poverty.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> He makes some good points, but misses one: only capitalism creates poverty.


Yeah, because prior to capitalism, poverty didn't exist.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Really? Tell us more! Pins and needles.


Buy Rosetta Stone.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Buy Rosetta Stone.


No. I prefer to wallow in ignorance.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> No. The Great Leap Forward created the same situation we are in now in world with regard to environment.
> 
> I believe that there are too many people but with abortion and same-gender marriage, much of this will correct itself.


Explain to me how same-gender marriage corrects population? If you are gay, you probably won't have kids, no matter if you can marry or not. As far as the Great leap creating the same environment in the world as we have now, I'm not seeing where you get your numbers. China lost tens of millions due to famine in 3 years along with 3 million in political persecutions. No other political philosophy has resulted in the loss of that many people in that short of an amount of time. The American Civil War didn't kill that many people. The amount of death caused by Mao in those 3 years rivals the deaths of all nations combined in WWII. If you believe there are too many people in the world, then doing away with laws that protect the stupid is the way to fix that. Do away with helmet laws, seatbelt laws and most forms of welfare.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Yeah, because prior to capitalism, poverty didn't exist.


Capitalism is the feudal system without a monarchy. So, you're correct.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Oh, you silly silly troll.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Just stating what my eyes see at construction sites. Sight at the site doesn't lie.


I can go to the welfare office and see 90% black people, but statistics tell me they only make up 40% of the population on welfare. See how a small sample size can be deceiving? I would think that such an academic would be able to understand this concept.


----------



## lexus-sam (Dec 19, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night around 10:00 pm, I was supposed to pick a friend up from work. I got busy and
> told him to call an Uber. In about 15 min a Music City Cab, 615-865-4100 (a local cab company) showed up to pick him up. He asked why he was driving a cab. The driver said "this is the vehicle I use for Uber."
> To me this implies the pax was not covered by insurance, Giving poor service to Uber customers.
> This implies that Uber is the same as "Music City Cab" My friend didn't want to reveal the drivers name because it might be trouble for him. But if it happens again he will at least get the license plate number.
> This SUCKs!


uber has the right to tell its drivers which car they can use when they are being paid by uber.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Foreign languages are just different words with different rules, cognates, construction, and etymologies behind them. They're very simple to learn.


You are all tough behind your computer.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Capitalism is the feudal system without a monarchy. So, you're correct.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I can go to the welfare office and see 90% black people, but statistics tell me they only make up 40% of the population on welfare. See how a small sample size can be deceiving? I would think that such an academic would be able to understand this concept.


You're true colors are showing.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> Your right in just a dunmb simpleton. I
> Am a immigrant POS


I fail to see how Milton Friedman explaining that communism is based on greed has anything to do with you being a simpleton. But perhaps the fact that you links those 2 statements proves the point made by StephenJBlue. The fact that you are an immigrant doesn't have anything to do with the fact that you are a simpleton, just like the fact that you claim to speak 3 languages doesn't mean you have intelligence greater than anyone else.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Explain to me how same-gender marriage corrects population? If you are gay, you probably won't have kids, no matter if you can marry or not. As far as the Great leap creating the same environment in the world as we have now, I'm not seeing where you get your numbers. China lost tens of millions due to famine in 3 years along with 3 million in political persecutions. No other political philosophy has resulted in the loss of that many people in that short of an amount of time. The American Civil War didn't kill that many people. The amount of death caused by Mao in those 3 years rivals the deaths of all nations combined in WWII. If you believe there are too many people in the world, then doing away with laws that protect the stupid is the way to fix that. Do away with helmet laws, seatbelt laws and most forms of welfare.


3,000,000+ Chinese deaths is only .3% of Chinese people at that time. The civil war killed .2% of TODAY'S American population with immigrants, blacks at 100%(not 2/3 for still continuing rural ballot gerrymandering purposes), and explosive population growth.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Syd said:


> You're true colors are showing.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Syd said:


> You're true colors are showing.


Explain what my true colors are. I took an example and stereotype and debunked them. If you are implying that I am a racist, then you have proven once again that you don't understand what is written. You might want to stop posting on here if you don't want to be made fun of. There is a saying, "It is better than to be thought an idiot than to open your mouth and prove it."


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> 3,000,000+ Chinese deaths is only .3% of Chinese people at that time. The civil war killed .2% of TODAY'S American population with immigrants, blacks at 100%(not 2/3 for still continuing rural ballot gerrymandering purposes), and explosive population growth.


The 3 million was only due to the purge, you are leaving out the 40 million killed by famine.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> 3,000,000+ Chinese deaths is only .3% of Chinese people at that time. The civil war killed .2% of TODAY'S American population with immigrants, blacks at 100%(not 2/3 for still continuing rural ballot gerrymandering purposes), and explosive population growth.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

RideshareGuru said:


> Explain what my true colors are. I took an example and stereotype and debunked them. If you are implying that I am a racist, then you have proven once again that you don't understand what is written. You might want to stop posting on here if you don't want to be made fun of. There is a saying, "It is better than to be thought an idiot than to open your mouth and prove it."


He obviously meant this:


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> I can go to the welfare office and see 90% black people, but statistics tell me they only make up 40% of the population on welfare. See how a small sample size can be deceiving? I would think that such an academic would be able to understand this concept.


True, stats are interesting.
They also say that all populations use drugs at the same rate, but the same post prison blacks u saw at the welfare office getting back on the dole, are the same ones who made up the 90% of arrests and police shooting widows.

Fester in dumb philosophy that causes other people problem for A FIVE CENTURY PERIOD then wonder why that problem exists.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> True, stats are interesting.
> They also say that all populations use drugs at the same rate, but the same post prison blacks u saw at the welfare office getting back on the dole, are the same ones who made up the 90% of arrests and police shooting widows.
> 
> Fester in dumb philosophy that causes other people problem for A FIVE CENTURY PERIOD then wonder why that problem exists.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> 3,000,000+ Chinese deaths is only .3% of Chinese people at that time. The civil war killed .2% of TODAY'S American population with immigrants, blacks at 100%(not 2/3 for still continuing rural ballot gerrymandering purposes), and explosive population growth.


BTW, if you are going to make a statement about the history of the US, you'd think such an intelligent person as yourself would know that 3/5 is not 2/3. And if the Civil War killed 0.2% of today's population, how do you get blacks at 100% when they make up about 15% of the population. You prove just how inadequate our educational system is if you do indeed have those letters behind your name (which I now seriously doubt). Here's a tip: if you want to debate me, come with valid arguments, otherwise I'll have you crying like a ***** just like your buddy Syd.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Syd said:


> You are all tough behind your computer.


Tú tambien, tu aussi, você tambem.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Tú tambien, tu aussi, você tambem.


Google Translate ftw.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Tú tambien, tu aussi, você tambem.


Wow lol


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Tú tambien, tu aussi, você tambem.


But I agree!

O gato gigante que usa calças roxas é louco.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> BTW, if you are going to make a statement about the history of the US, you'd think such an intelligent person as yourself would know that 3/5 is not 2/3. And if the Civil War killed 0.2% of today's population, how do you get blacks at 100% when they make up about 15% of the population. You prove just how inadequate our educational system is if you do indeed have those letters behind your name (which I now seriously doubt). Here's a tip: if you want to debate me, come with valid arguments, otherwise I'll have you crying like a ***** just like your buddy Syd.


I think in math terms, I don't have a JD. 2/3 is 66% of a person whereas 3/5 is 60%, so forgive me. Y statement is that that .2% of 313,000,000 is in the range of the civil war deaths. This is including a full count of slave descendants, new immigrants and descendants of previous immigrants, as well as north and south completely included.

And, yes I do have those letters.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> I think in math terms, I don't have a JD. 2/3 is 66% of a person whereas 3/5 is 60%, so forgive me. Y statement is that that .2% of 313,000,000 is in the range of the civil war deaths. This is including a full count of slave descendants, new immigrants and descendants of previous immigrants, as well as north and south completely included.
> 
> And, yes I do have those letters.


lol. Sure you do.









OH! and 2/3 does not equal 66%. Someone as smart as you should be a bit more accurate.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> But I agree!
> 
> O gato gigante que usa calças roxas é louco.


I only wear tighty whiteys with matching tube socks. Lol


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> True, stats are interesting.
> They also say that all populations use drugs at the same rate, but the same post prison blacks u saw at the welfare office getting back on the dole, are the same ones who made up the 90% of arrests and police shooting widows.
> 
> Fester in dumb philosophy that causes other people problem for A FIVE CENTURY PERIOD then wonder why that problem exists.


Please show me the stats that say that blacks are the victims of 90% of police shootings. Tell me, when did this 5 century period begin? If you look at UC Berkeley's website (hardly a conservative institution), they will say that the first slaves (20 of them) arrived in the US in 1620 (hardly 500 years ago, and definitely not widespread). In fact, it wasn't until 1654 that slavery was legally recognized, and it was a black man who owned the first slave. https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~arihuang/academic/abg/slavery/history.html
So it didn't start as a black/white thing either. Slavery was abolished by the 13th Amendment in 1865, so slavery existed officially for just over 200 years and it was abolished 150 years ago.

This is what you get from watching MSNBC, you know how you insult the people watching Fox News? Newsflash: MSNBC is 10x worse than Fox at spreading a false narrative. Try constructing arguments based on facts next time.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

My chains are heavy..


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> Google Translate ftw.


Nope, college Spanish and French 1 and 2. I'm no spring chicken, I wish they did have that back then.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Please show me the stats that say that blacks are the victims of 90% of police shootings. Tell me, when did this 5 century period begin? If you look at UC Berkeley's website (hardly a conservative institution), they will say that the first slaves (20 of them) arrived in the US in 1620 (hardly 500 years ago, and definitely not widespread). In fact, it wasn't until 1654 that slavery was legally recognized, and it was a black man who owned the first slave. https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~arihuang/academic/abg/slavery/history.html
> So it didn't start as a black/white thing either. Slavery was abolished by the 13th Amendment in 1865, so slavery existed officially for just over 200 years and it was abolished 150 years ago.
> 
> This is what you get from watching MSNBC, you know how you insult the people watching Fox News? Newsflash: MSNBC is 10x worse than Fox at spreading a false narrative. Try constructing arguments based on facts next time.


UC System used to be liberal but it was taken over by right wing philosophy unfortunately.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> UC System used to be liberal but it was taken over by right wing philosophy unfortunately.


Yeah, that's why they give in-state tuition and scholarships to illegal aliens, right? Also, UC Berkeley was ranked 24th nationally on the list of most liberal colleges in 2015. UC Santa Cruz is ranked higher at #12. Tell me again how right-leaning the UC system is......

https://colleges.niche.com/rankings/most-liberal-colleges/


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Please show me the stats that say that blacks are the victims of 90% of police shootings. Tell me, when did this 5 century period begin? If you look at UC Berkeley's website (hardly a conservative institution), they will say that the first slaves (20 of them) arrived in the US in 1620 (hardly 500 years ago, and definitely not widespread). In fact, it wasn't until 1654 that slavery was legally recognized, and it was a black man who owned the first slave. https://www.ocf.berkeley.edu/~arihuang/academic/abg/slavery/history.html
> So it didn't start as a black/white thing either. Slavery was abolished by the 13th Amendment in 1865, so slavery existed officially for just over 200 years and it was abolished 150 years ago.
> 
> This is what you get from watching MSNBC, you know how you insult the people watching Fox News? Newsflash: MSNBC is 10x worse than Fox at spreading a false narrative. Try constructing arguments based on facts next time.


17th, 18th, 19th, 20th, and 21st centuries (5).

So called indentured servitude for a period, then excuses like framing and aiming laws at recently freed population to place back in bondage.
Mid 17th century to mid 19th century. Slavery for life unless freed. Kidnapping as well as laws aimed at freedmen to place them back in bondage.
1865-1965, laws aimed at freedmen and their descendants like vagrancy, marijuana, loitering, public nudity, etc to incarcerate and lease out. This voids the 13th amendment and is slavery.
1969-present, excessive laws aimed at descendants of freedmen to incarcerate, re incarcerate, excuse murder by private citizens and police for "fear." The usual reason for murder is carrying cigarettes, skittles, teas, or playing in the park. The reason for arrest and hard labor is usually marijuana or other drugs.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

I come in to a thread looking to read about Cab Drivers cross dressing as Uber Drivers and I have a 10 page history lesson to show for it.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> I come in to a thread looking to read about Cab Drivers cross dressing as Uber Drivers and I have a 10 page history lesson to show for it.


Maybe this will help..


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Uberdawg said:


> I come in to a thread looking to read about Cab Drivers cross dressing as Uber Drivers and I have a 10 page history lesson to show for it.


It's Saturday, and ppl are just ****ing around. I know I laced gay marriage into the history lesson, so that does count for cross dressing points.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> 17th, 18th, 19th, 20th, and 21st centuries (5).
> 
> So called indentured servitude for a period, then excuses like framing and aiming laws at recently freed population to place back in bondage.
> Mid 17th century to mid 19th century. Slavery for life unless freed. Kidnapping as well as laws aimed at freedmen to place them back in bondage.
> ...


Laws against public nudity to oppress the minorities.....wow you really had to reach for that one didn't you? You also include 2 centuries in which (1) slavery didn't exist for half of and (2) a century which we are only 15 years into. "Usual reason for murder is cigarettes or skittles", you can point to only 2 cases of which, and only 1 was killed by a cop, and said cop was under the direct supervision of a black cop (whose obvious motive was to keep the minorities down). Dude, seriously, are you ****ing with me, or do you actually believe the crap you're writing???? Tell me where in America we actually have "hard labor" for petty drug offenders.


----------



## Driver8 (Jul 29, 2014)

Syd said:


> Less government oversite allows economies to flourish.


You mean, like the way local economies in flourish in South Carolina? Buddy, I've driven through, and outside of maybe 4 towns, your state has nothing but a series of shitholes.

Hate to sound like Elizabeth Warren, but when it comes to Nashville's economy, "you didn't build this." Neither you, nor any other free-stater, John Galtin' wannabe is responsible for what's going on in Nashville right now, and those who did contribute deserve first shot at the returns. As it is, everywhere.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Laws against public nudity to oppress the minorities.....wow you really had to reach for that one didn't you? You also include 2 centuries in which (1) slavery didn't exist for half of and (2) a century which we are only 15 years into. "Usual reason for murder is cigarettes or skittles", you can point to only 2 cases of which, and only 1 was killed by a cop, and said cop was under the direct supervision of a black cop (whose obvious motive was to keep the minorities down). Dude, seriously, are you ****ing with me, or do you actually believe the crap you're writing???? Tell me where in America we actually have "hard labor" for petty drug offenders.


Freed slaves didn't own clothing very often.


----------



## StephenJBlue (Sep 23, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> It's Saturday, and ppl are just ****ing around. I know I laced gay marriage into the history lesson, so that does count for cross dressing points.


No. It doesn't count. Most gay folks aren't into cross-dressing. That's mainly straight guys. It's a common misperception.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Laws against public nudity to oppress the minorities.....wow you really had to reach for that one didn't you? You also include 2 centuries in which (1) slavery didn't exist for half of and (2) a century which we are only 15 years into. "Usual reason for murder is cigarettes or skittles", you can point to only 2 cases of which, and only 1 was killed by a cop, and said cop was under the direct supervision of a black cop (whose obvious motive was to keep the minorities down). Dude, seriously, are you ****ing with me, or do you actually believe the crap you're writing???? Tell me where in America we actually have "hard labor" for petty drug offenders.


Take a chill pill man. We are all Americans and would fight together to the death to preserve this great country. However, improvement doesn't happen until flaws are acknowledged.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Freed slaves didn't own clothing very often.


Tell me, when exactly did marijuana become illegal? Definitely not in 1865. Your time lines don't even make sense. No rebuttals for anything else?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Take a chill pill man. We are all Americans and would fight together to the death to preserve this great country. However, improvement doesn't happen until flaws are acknowledged.


Here's a fact: I served in the Navy for over 6 years. Having done so, I know that not all Americans would fight for this country. Funny you should talk about acknowledging flaws since you can't even get history right and have to pull out fake stats to try to give credence to your views.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> 17th, 18th, 19th, 20th, and 21st centuries (5).
> 
> So called indentured servitude for a period, then excuses like framing and aiming laws at recently freed population to place back in bondage.
> Mid 17th century to mid 19th century. Slavery for life unless freed. Kidnapping as well as laws aimed at freedmen to place them back in bondage.
> ...


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Driver8 said:


> You mean, like the way local economies in flourish in South Carolina? Buddy, I've driven through, and outside of maybe 4 towns, your state has nothing but a series of shitholes.
> 
> Hate to sound like Elizabeth Warren, but when it comes to Nashville's economy, "you didn't build this." Neither you, nor any other free-stater, John Galtin' wannabe is responsible for what's going on in Nashville right now, and those who did contribute deserve first shot at the returns. As it is, everywhere.


States rights argument dates back to the first federal government. It didn't work then, it didn't work for the confederate states of America, and it doesn't work now. Even conservative hero George Bush solved it:


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Driver8 said:


> You mean, like the way local economies in flourish in South Carolina? Buddy, I've driven through, and outside of maybe 4 towns, your state has nothing but a series of shitholes.
> 
> Hate to sound like Elizabeth Warren, but when it comes to Nashville's economy, "you didn't build this." Neither you, nor any other free-stater, John Galtin' wannabe is responsible for what's going on in Nashville right now, and those who did contribute deserve first shot at the returns. As it is, everywhere.


Tell me what government bureaucrats did to create all of the music and history that makes Nashville what it is today. Because you know, with those high income taxes that us Tennesseans pay, the state must have poured massive amounts of cash in to create the real estate boom here.....


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

StephenJBlue said:


> He obviously meant this:





RideshareGuru said:


> Here's a fact: I served in the Navy for over 6 years. Having done so, I know that not all Americans would fight for this country. Funny you should talk about acknowledging flaws since you can't even get history right and have to pull out fake stats to try to give credence to your views.


Are you a jerk to everyone?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


>


Please don't show the star of driving miss daisy in an Uber forum.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Here's a fact: I served in the Navy for over 6 years. Having done so, I know that not all Americans would fight for this country. Funny you should talk about acknowledging flaws since you can't even get history right and have to pull out fake stats to try to give credence to your views.


Um, the people in the uniform were there fighting and risking their lives. You do know the concept of the military, right?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> States rights argument dates back to the first federal government. It didn't work then, it didn't work for the confederate states of America, and it doesn't work now. Even conservative hero George Bush solved it:


Tell me what the montage of Bush has to do with states rights.......Again, no connection to the original argument. Also, how is Bush a "conservative hero"? He led medicare expansion, no child left behind, bank bailouts. Bush is a progressive. States rights in the Civil War period would have saved millions of lives because if the federal government had recognized states rights to secede, there would not have been a war. There would have been more negotiation instead of war. Centralization of power creates war.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Driver8 said:


> You mean, like the way local economies in flourish in South Carolina? Buddy, I've driven through, and outside of maybe 4 towns, your state has nothing but a series of shitholes.
> 
> Hate to sound like Elizabeth Warren, but when it comes to Nashville's economy, "you didn't build this." Neither you, nor any other free-stater, John Galtin' wannabe is responsible for what's going on in Nashville right now, and those who did contribute deserve first shot at the returns. As it is, everywhere.


You are right don't come here.

http://www.southernliving.com/m/travel/souths-tastiest-towns-greenville

http://m.huffpost.com/us/entry/6409060


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Um, the people in the uniform were there fighting and risking their lives. You do know the concept of the military, right?


Yeah, it's a voluntary service, less than 4% of the population living today volunteered for it at any point in their lives. Most would not. Some who served would not go overseas to war, so again, I stand by my statement. You obviously have not served.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Tell me what the montage of Bush has to do with states rights.......Again, no connection to the original argument. Also, how is Bush a "conservative hero"? He led medicare expansion, no child left behind, bank bailouts. Bush is a progressive. States rights in the Civil War period would have saved millions of lives because if the federal government had recognized states rights to secede, there would not have been a war. There would have been more negotiation instead of war. Centralization of power creates war.


Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice can't get fooled again.

The first federal govt was nothing but states rights, leading to wars between states, treaties, disagreements, etc until 1790 when the current govt form took place. The secession was about states rights. The resulting dysfunctional govt was full of uncooperative states. That argument should be over.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Please don't show the star of driving miss daisy in an Uber forum.


Why? Make you uncomfortable that he has an opinion that doesn't fit with yours? He's "off the liberal plantation".


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Why? Make you uncomfortable that he has an opinion that doesn't fit with yours? He's "off the liberal plantation".


He does magical ***** parts and makes occasional samboish statements.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Fool me once shame on you, fool me twice can't get fooled again.
> 
> The first federal govt was nothing but states rights. The secession was about states rights. The resulting dysfunctional govt was full of uncooperative states. That argument should be over.


When the "resulting government" is immediately plunged into war, it is kind of hard to say that it failed by it's own politics. There is another country that was founded on state's rights though, it was called "The United States of America", you know, they kind of seceded from Britain in 1776 due to unfair taxation and being under the thumb of a king thousands of miles away. This country didn't have an income tax, didn't have a department of education, no welfare, and they sure as hell weren't communist.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> He does magical ***** parts and makes occasional samboish statements.


Would you say the same about Samuel L. Jackson because of his part in Django Unchained?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> When the "resulting government" is immediately plunged into war, it is kind of hard to say that it failed by it's own politics. There is another country that was founded on state's rights though, it was called "The United States of America", you know, they kind of seceded from Britain in 1776 due to unfair taxation and being under the thumb of a king thousands of miles away. This country didn't have an income tax, didn't have a department of education, no welfare, and they sure as hell weren't communist.


So, then you agree with my statement on failed communist states? And as stated, the original USA didn't work. That's why it was shut down and replaced.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> He does magical ***** parts and makes occasional samboish statements.


Call me crazy, but by your statement there, you believe that all black people should have your ideology....otherwise they're a "*****".......gee kind of racist if you ask me.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Would you say the same about Samuel L. Jackson because of his part in Django Unchained?


Yes. That is true ***** form.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> So, then you agree with my statement on failed communist states? And as stated, the original USA didn't work. That's why it was shut down and replaced.


Give me an example of a "successful communist state" because there are several communist states that either do exist today or have existed in the recent past. Do you consider North Korea to be successful? How about Cuba? Communist China? Russia? Venezuela?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Yes. That is true ***** form.


So, an actor can't play a historically accurate character part, otherwise he's against the cause?


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> Yes. That is true ***** form.


I'm sure you know all about *****, and mammy.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Considering it still feeds its ppl, educates them, and has a thriving culture amid constant sanctions, embargoes, and shunning, Cuba is successful. No homelessness, no true poverty like in capitalist societies, low to nearly nonexistent unemployment. Compare to nearby capitalist Utopias like DR, Jamaica, Puerto Rico, Haiti, etc.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Yes. That is true ***** form.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/25/samuel-l-jackson-obama_n_3987808.html

Yeah, Samuel L. Jackson is just a right wing nut job, right?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Syd said:


> I'm sure you know all about *****, and mammy.


Yes, I still see this behavior today.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Considering it still feeds its ppl, educates them, and has a thriving culture amid constant sanctions, embargoes, and shunning, Cuba is successful. No homelessness, no true poverty like in capitalist societies, low to nearly nonexistent unemployment. Compare to nearby capitalist Utopias like DR, Jamaica, Puerto Rico, Haiti, etc.


Explain to me why then, if Cuba is so great, people are leaving in rafts under threat of imprisonment for not only them, but their families as well.....


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/09/25/samuel-l-jackson-obama_n_3987808.html
> 
> Yeah, Samuel L. Jackson is just a right wing nut job, right?


The actor? Lol. I wonder how many creative mother ****ers he could call you for that one. No, the actor is anything but a *****. He is a Morehouse graduate and very true thespian.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Explain to me why then, if Cuba is so great, people are leaving in rafts under threat of imprisonment for not only them, but their families as well.....


Come to the USA, make extra money, go back to Cuba and not work.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Come to the USA, make extra money, go back to Cuba and not work.


No one ever goes back, they'd be imprisoned.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Considering it still feeds its ppl, educates them, and has a thriving culture amid constant sanctions, embargoes, and shunning, Cuba is successful. No homelessness, no true poverty like in capitalist societies, low to nearly nonexistent unemployment. Compare to nearby capitalist Utopias like DR, Jamaica, Puerto Rico, Haiti, etc.


http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/05/09/us-cuba-shortages-idUSBREA480DC20140509

Cuba feeds all of it's people, right?


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

RonL said:


> Last night around 10:00 pm, I was supposed to pick a friend up from work. I got busy and
> told him to call an Uber. In about 15 min a Music City Cab, 615-865-4100 (a local cab company) showed up to pick him up. He asked why he was driving a cab. The driver said "this is the vehicle I use for Uber."
> To me this implies the pax was not covered by insurance, Giving poor service to Uber customers.
> This implies that Uber is the same as "Music City Cab" My friend didn't want to reveal the drivers name because it might be trouble for him. But if it happens again he will at least get the license plate number.
> This SUCKs!


POST # 1 / @RonL: ♤♡♢♧ Word.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

No one said they were dining in luxury. They're just not relegated to the soup kitchen or long term starvation and death. They aren't seeking ways to make ppl starve either. There is no heritage foundation saying ppl don't need food. Cuba is successful and its govt seeks to solve problems, not make them.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 1 / @RonL: ♤♡♢♧ Word.


Oh, the topic at hand. You're right. Sorry about the rant.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Why would think the pax is not covered for insurance? The cab would have commercial insurance and would not have to rely on ubers questionable insurance. If you were going to raise questions about insurance it should be in regard to private cars being used for uber x, not cars that already have accreditaion and a legal right to transport passengers.


POST # 3 / @unter ling : ♤♡♢♧ Word up.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> No one said they were dining in luxury. They're just not relegated to the soup kitchen or long term starvation and death. They aren't seeking ways to make ppl starve either. There is no heritage foundation saying ppl don't need food. Cuba is successful and its govt seeks to solve problems, not make them.


So, would you rather have the lifestyle of the average American or the average Cuban?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> So, would you rather have the lifestyle of the average American or the average Cuban?


That's not the point. I work hard and buy my own shit. But in theory, Cubas system is better.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> ROTFLMAO


POST # 5 / @Long time Nyc cab driver : ♤♡♢♧
Did you recently change your avatar? I don't
recall seeing Al the Sharpie before.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> That's not the point. I work hard and buy my own shit. But in theory, Cubas system is better.


So, you're saying that you would rather live in this broken, corrupt system than the Cuban utopia? You also acknowledge that the average American is better off than the average Cuban? And yet according to you, the Cubans have a much better system. What went wrong?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

John Anderson said:


> That's not the point.





RideshareGuru said:


> So, you're saying that you would rather live in this broken, corrupt system than the Cuban utopia? You also acknowledge that the average American is better off than the average Cuban? And yet according to you, the Cubans have a much better system. What went wrong?


i concede the USA is a very good system with M U L T I P L E faults, corruption, etc. And no, living in Cuba isn't for me. However, if I were born there and could live with that level of minimalism, I feel my needs would be met to survive.


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> So I should be heading to my Church to renew my Licence and Registration?


POST # 8 / @Sydney Uber: ♤♡♢♧ You've
got me chortling again...


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 8 / @Sydney Uber: ♤♡♢♧ You've
> got me chortling again...


Sorry about that.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> i concede the USA is a very good system with M U L T I P L E faults, corruption, etc. And no, living in Cuba isn't for me. However, if I were born there and could live with that level of minimalism, I feel my needs would be met to survive.


It takes a true communist to equate minimalism with success.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 8 / @Sydney Uber: ♤♡♢♧ You've
> got me chortling again...


Heading to church to renew licensing? Huh?


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> i concede the USA is a very good system with M U L T I P L E faults, corruption, etc. And no, living in Cuba isn't for me. However, if I were born there and could live with that level of minimalism, I feel my needs would be met to survive.


http://www.worldmag.com/2014/08/cuba_cracks_down_on_christians

Do you also equate success with using state force against dissenting voices?


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> http://www.worldmag.com/2014/08/cuba_cracks_down_on_christians
> 
> Do you also equate success with using state force against dissenting voices?


No. Not here (Selma, ferguson, Manhattan, Stonewall) and nowhere else.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> http://www.worldmag.com/2014/08/cuba_cracks_down_on_christians
> 
> Do you also equate success with using state force against dissenting voices?


Casuale Haberdasher is going to get us.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> No. Not here (Selma, ferguson, Manhattan, Stonewall) and nowhere else.


Are you seriously equating Selma in the 1960s with Ferguson today????? Dude, you are freaking delusional!


----------



## u-Boater (Oct 27, 2014)

Tx rides said:


> Still not "rideshare" which is a legal service , like CARMA. The fact that thousands have "started their own business" with no good business plan does not mean they get to claim to be carpoolers. Different insurance and safety risks .


Fair enough point regarding different insurance & safety risks. My rebuttal is that perhaps carpooling should be a different category altogether. Carpooling is carpooling. I don't know why that service would need to be "legalized" or require additional insurance like TNC "rideshare" drivers.

Fyi... the TNC, Cab & Limo industry here in CO is undergoing a period of significant deregulation. Beginning Feb 16th the last piece of the legal puzzle will be put into place thanks to USAA and Farmers Insurance. Now if uBer would only allow drivers to set rates or at the very least bring them back up to sustainable levels.

Cabs, Limos, TNC drivers... we all should be regulated under the same small Gov't umbrella!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> Are you seriously equating Selma in the 1960s with Ferguson today????? Dude, you are freaking delusional!


Ferguson, Cape Town, Palestine, tiananman square, Boston tea party, Selma, this site about Uber, ppl voicing the displeasure about being ****ed.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

u-Boater said:


> Fair enough point regarding different insurance & safety risks. My rebuttal is that perhaps carpooling should be a different category altogether. Carpooling is carpooling. I don't know why that service would need to be "legalized" or require additional insurance like TNC "rideshare" drivers.
> 
> Fyi... the TNC, Cab & Limo industry here in CO is undergoing a period of significant deregulation. Beginning Feb 16th the last piece of the legal puzzle will be put into place thanks to USAA and Farmers Insurance. Now if uBer would only allow drivers to set rates or at the very least bring them back up to sustainable levels.
> 
> Cabs, Limos, TNC drivers... we all should be regulated under the same small Gov't umbrella!


Colorado is one of the few places where conservative policy makes practical sense.


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

John Anderson said:


> Colorado is one of the few places where conservative policy makes practical sense.


The guy just said that companies are writing the regulations, and you're agreeing that this is a good practice?????


----------



## Casuale Haberdasher (Dec 7, 2014)

Syd said:


> The conditioning has set in, they are conditioned like farm animals to except make excuses for the police state lol


POST # 17 / @Syd : ♤♡♢♧ Ahem....
I'm sure that at least some if not MOST
Forum readers of YOUR POSTS wish you
would ....a) Replace your Mr. Endomorph
avatar. It's revolting, not funny.
b) Come down off your high horse
and stop lecturing everyone 
and everything. Antagonistic
posters can, and have been,
"removed".


----------



## RideshareGuru (Nov 17, 2014)

Casuale Haberdasher said:


> POST # 17 / @Syd : ♤♡♢♧ Ahem....
> I'm sure that at least some if not MOST
> Forum readers of YOUR POSTS wish you
> would ....a) Replace your Mr. Endomorph
> ...


Syd's avatar is the only thing that I like about him so far, lol. I think he should keep it, it's freaking hilarious!


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

RideshareGuru said:


> The guy just said that companies are writing the regulations, and you're agreeing that this is a good practice?????


Colorado is live and let live, not abuse and let abuse. There is a difference.


----------

